# got a message from puppyfind today



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Message asked for name of breeder/address/phone number etc.

I said I don't know who the "seller" is.... it says "seller" request the upgrade... in doing that it is puppyfind themselves that would get minimally $5.99 for me to get more photos of my OWN dog!... and to get more information on a dog that is MINE! and NOT for sale. It seems it is puppyfind itself that is benefitting from this deception. 

Somehow them policing themselves.... well what can I say?

I have written to Primetime TV to suggest they do an investigative report on the website and explained what happened with Naddie's photo etc.

I have a few internet complaint places to contact,, just have too much going right now. Jerry had to go for heart clearence with cardiologist and now he wants more testing for his heart ( echo cardiogram... and nuclear stress to be done on Wednesday before we go to the biopsy on the prostate...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Terry keep us posted. I'll continue to think good, positive thoughts about Jerry.









I hope Primetime follows up with you. This could blow the lid off internet scams of many kinds.


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

I can't believe after the entire e-mail you wrote them, that's all they had to say. That site is never going to make it if that's all they have to say for theirselves!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I hope all goes well with your husband's tests. 

As for the photo...I would send Puppy Find a cease and desist letter demanding that they retract your dog's photo. You should, if possible, send it via registered mail. If you have a friend who is a lawyer, they may be willing to help you write the letter. If not, you basically need to identify yourself, your dog, enclose a copy of the original photo of Naddie, and a copy of the website page. Make sure to include damage language...ie, if they don't pull the photo, then you expect to be compensated at $5.99 per hit (how much they charge for additional information) plus the cost of any other expenses incurred. That might scare them into conformity.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The more I roam thru that site the more deception I see.. As I mentioned I had contacted our attorney friend and found he had to go out of town.. thought he'd be back today but I guess there is a terminal illness in the family so I can't bother him and I know he'll have backlogged work when he returns so don't feel I can bother hime with this for awhile.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Got another message yesterday from puppyfind. Said they, as well as many other similar websites, are getting a lot of scammers and that is why they recently formed the new "scammer-dept" in order to clean out the site. They said they did not profit and to the contrary having scammers means loss of legit posters due to the scammers ( paraphrasing but that is the gist) I sent them the link a second time of "Ringo's" profile listed and they said they would attend to it as soon as possible. ( She is still there when I looked short time ago.)


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Got another message yesterday from puppyfind. Said they, as well as many other similar websites, are getting a lot of scammers and that is why they recently formed the new "scammer-dept" in order to clean out the site. They said they did not profit and to the contrary having scammers means loss of legit posters due to the scammers ( paraphrasing but that is the gist) I sent them the link a second time of "Ringo's" profile listed and they said they would attend to it as soon as possible. ( She is still there when I looked short time ago.)[/B]



This is being discussed on other sites too. Funny thing about Puppyfind. Someone sent an email from them on another list where they were justifying a ten dollar a month increase for those who advertise to help pay for the "scam department". I think they charge twenty or thirty dollars a month for breeders anyway.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> Message asked for name of breeder/address/phone number etc.
> 
> I said I don't know who the "seller" is.... it says "seller" request the upgrade... in doing that it is puppyfind themselves that would get minimally $5.99 for me to get more photos of my OWN dog!... and to get more information on a dog that is MINE! and NOT for sale. It seems it is puppyfind itself that is benefitting from this deception.
> 
> ...



Please go to my site www.villamaltese.com...this has been going on with me too, 7 of my dog pictures, I will be posting more about it later next week. Today they wrote and gave me the email addies of two that were using my pictures, they sais they have banned 10,000 since January for stealing pictures, if I have time this next few days I will forward the email they sent to me, it is on my PC in my dogroom and the kids are already sleeping for the night. Prayers for Jerry I am assuming this is hubby.

Cheers, Nedra

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've added this before but will tell it again. I paid 5.99 (or so I thought) to find out who a breeder was a couple months ago. My curiosity got the best of me. Welllllllllllll..the next month I discovered Puppyfind.com was charging me 29.95 four times a day on my card! I had the bank stop it, but it started again. It appears everytime I even went to that site they charged me 29.95! Now, the breeders, of course, bare some responsibility for false pictures, but, in my experience the site is the scammer.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Please go to my site www.villamaltese.com...this has been going on with me too, 7 of my dog pictures, I will be posting more about it later next week. Today they wrote and gave me the email addies of two that were using my pictures, they sais they have banned 10,000 since January for stealing pictures, if I have time this next few days I will forward the email they sent to me, it is on my PC in my dogroom and the kids are already sleeping for the night. Prayers for Jerry I am assuming this is hubby.
> 
> Cheers, Nedra
> 
> Cheers, Nedra[/B]


Naddie is still listed this morning and I believe I see a couple of your pups also still there.
Puppyfind says they don't benefit from the fee ...huh? ... the $5.99 says it is for upgrade to membership.

I wish everyone who has had the pups photos deceptively posted on thatsite could contact Primetime TV show and let them know this is not just an isolated thing. Maybe they would investigate and make this a public awareness thing.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey, I just looked through all 133 pages for Maltese for sale just now. At this time, I did not come across Naddie!







Although, I see the same pics over and over and over again. Puppyfind seems to really just be a big-time scammer in and of itself!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Hey, I just looked through all 133 pages for Maltese for sale just now. At this time, I did not come across Naddie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope..she's still there ..page 73








They may have been in process of moving her as you went thru... say from higher page to lower page. She's gets moved several times in a day sometimes.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Sorry, I was a little excited to think they had finally removed it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Sorry, I was a little excited to think they had finally removed it.[/B]


I have done that too .. got excited only to find her show up on another look.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I got a message that the accounts were closed and Naddie's lising is gone.








I went to see and I didn't see it so must be so. I'll continue to monitor just to be certain.


----------

